# Fireams for yotes



## justahunter (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone used a 17HMR to take dogs? if so does it do the job? wanting to try mine out


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have not personally. I have a buddy that has used his and he claims it does a great job. I don't see it going out long distances though.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Will it do it? Yes if everything is done right. So will a pellet gun. Is it a good choice? NO!! The 22 mag would be a better choice. Coyotes are a tough animal. Use a center fire rifle or a shotgun with #4 buck or larger shot. Do not use a center fire.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha!!! This question always comes up. Will a 17hmr do the job? yes, Are there better caliber choice for coyotes? yes. About anything will kill a coyote at an reasonable distance and with proper shot placement. Would a 17hmr be my go to coyote gun, hell no, for 2 reasons, I don't like runners and I like to be able to make shots out to 300 yards if needed.

Reb you answered while I was typing, haha!!


----------



## justahunter (Sep 23, 2009)

I have killed yotes with every gun i own, so i thought i would try the 17.... But it deffinantly is not my go to gun... If it works i will post pics thanks for the input HAPPY HUNTING!!!!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have killed several dogs with my .17 hmr...love that gun. However, my coyote killer of choice is my 220 swift.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I about spit on my computer when I saw this!

Check out predatormasters.com and read up on .17HMR vs coyote

But reb8600 and yfzduner450 just nailed it on the head. It will work, but not a good idea IMO. But if you really wanna use it, take it out and please please please please post up a thread on it with pictures


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Kinda like a .243 for elk :shock: ....dang, did I just say that?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

longbow said:


> Kinda like a .243 for elk :shock: ....dang, did I just say that?


Seriously? Did you have to go there? *(u)*

Now I got to post all the info I have on why the .243 is a good elk gun -8/- and bore the crap out of all the forum members and then......

I'll just leave it alone! :^8^:


----------



## justahunter (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with longbow, The 243 is a good elk gun. I know some of you guys dont believe it but I have proof in my freezer


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=.17+HMR+for+coyotes%3F

o-||


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Im sure many people have used a .243 for elk, but why would I do something like that when i've got a perfectly good 7mm rem. mag. sitting in the safe? I see no advantage to using the .243 if you have access to a larger caliber rifle. Anyways I want to see the result of this coyote hunt with a .17 HMR, goodluck.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MadHunter said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda like a .243 for elk :shock: ....dang, did I just say that?
> ...


Bahahahahahahahaha! You crazy -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-

Honestly, I wouldnt have believed it if it werent for that darned video I posted


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a friend who hit two of them with his 17hmr, he said the first one did about 4 rolls, but got up and ran off just 30 seconds later. He never found the second one; sounds like it is just a good way to warn yotes that they shouldn't come to calls.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

With the ".243 for elk" thing aside, I don't think a 17hmr would be a good idea for coyotes. It's just too small and coyotes really are a tenacious animal. Take that from someone who has shot hell of a lot of dogs with a 17Rem but never shot a coyote with a 17HMR.


----------

